# Jesus Bleibet Meine Freude / Choral Prelude / Dedicated to Johann Sebastian Bach.



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

This is is going to be a beautiful somber piece for Organ, using the choral from Bach's version of the work from the larger Cantata; Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben. You can see just the choral here which I have split into parts, I have also modified it into a Cantus Firmus (may change the ornamentation later however), you can see just that part here;

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUOGxLQWdnVWRxYm8

Under the choral in the Oberwerk and Pedal I am not 100% sure yet but I may have a obbligato passcalgia part for the pedal with a complex polyphonic part for the oberwerk, but this is all ideas at the moment until I write down the final thing, until then, I will post the score soon.

[(As soon as I have charged up my tablet to upload it (doing it right now), I THINK I have the correct wire so I can upload images, hopefully) - ignore this once I upload the photos.]

_Dedicated to my favourite composer, Johann Sebastian Bach, my inspiration towards creating complex polyphonic music, learning and enjoying that style of music which he did better than any other composer and has given me the strength to live and enjoy life just that little bit longer._


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello Jamie Jamie, 
Preview not available ???


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Hello Jamie Jamie,
> Preview not available ???


Only previews are in my head at the moment, haven't written it down yet =P


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> Only previews are in my head at the moment, haven't written it down yet =P


Okay, sorry mate


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Okay, sorry mate


You didnt mean the google drive file do you? I just reliased I uploaded the wrong file type :/ Silly me, will update it now


----------

